# tow behind trailer for ATV boomless and spot sprayer



## Notchy (Sep 5, 2019)

Hi. 
I searched in the forum and have not been able to find if someone has made a tow behind trailer for the following 
https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200727349_200727349 This is the one i was thinking on purchasing.

My lawn is 14,000 sq/ft and it seems much cheaper to buy an ATV boomless sprayer then to go and purchase a tow behind sprayer.

I would be hooking this up to my Zero Turn mower.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I think you will still eventually come back and buy the trailer sprayer. Buy once, cry once


----------



## Liledgy (Aug 21, 2018)

I bought ($169.00) the 16 gallon arc spot and boom sprayer, then added the broadcast boomless for another $50.00. I made a mount that attaches to the front of my stander. But as for your question, there are a couple videos of guys putting the arc sprayer on top of there pull aerator. 
Personally I am loving the mount I made. I can see be flow out of the tips, adjusting, cleaning if need be. It's about 80" in front of me and haven't had any problem with inhaling the spray


----------



## Notchy (Sep 5, 2019)

That looks like a really good setup there.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

I very nearly built something like that, but decided I didn't want to drive through what I spray.

my Northstar 21gal tow rig has treated me well. I should have gotten a larger one.


----------



## Notchy (Sep 5, 2019)

My lawn is only 14k , so 21 gallon is not needed. I was trying to balance the tank with the sq/ft of my lawn that needs coverage.

I think I will opt for the 13 gallon

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200644983_200644983

It seems the common problem is the motor but you can change the motor our for a better one and use it.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

Notchy said:


> Hi.
> I searched in the forum and have not been able to find if someone has made a tow behind trailer for the following
> https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200727349_200727349 This is the one i was thinking on purchasing.
> 
> ...


so that sprayer is currently $179. For $40 more you can get the 21gal two nozzle boom tow sprayer I have ($219).

Or why not this one:
https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200644983_200644983
Ironton Tow-Behind Trailer Broadcast and Spot Sprayer - 13-Gallon Capacity, 1 GPM, 12 Volt DC 
Sale $109.99

slow-er pump, but near perfect tank size for your yard.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

Notchy said:


> https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200644983_200644983


HAH, I was typing and clicking around while you submitted that response. +1.


----------



## Notchy (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Liledgy (Aug 21, 2018)

Dkrem said:


> I very nearly built something like that, but decided I didn't want to drive through what I spray.
> 
> my Northstar 21gal tow rig has treated me well. I should have gotten a larger one.


Yes, I wish I would've gotten the 26 gallon version. Either way northstar makes it easy to turn you "spot and boom" sprayer into broadcast sprayer very easy. The tank already has the holes in there to add it. I've used both the broadcast and boom sprayer
. And for only around $50, to me it was worth it.


----------

